# 大家帮忙看看

## YGC

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266283

Edit: 

 - Eric.200412182242: 非 UTF-8 编码的标题, 已修正. 请阅读此帖以了解如何 UTF-8 发帖以避免乱码. 谢谢!

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *YGC wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266283
> 
> Edit: 
> 
>  - Eric.200412182242: 非 UTF-8 编码的标题, 已修正. 请阅读此帖以了解如何 UTF-8 发帖以避免乱码. 谢谢!

 

这种标题的帖子应该考虑删除。。。

----------

